# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Lockdown maps

## krostatina

I am taking the time off work to work on my maps, this is part of an entry for this month's Worldanvil.com challenge. It depicts one of the crucial regions in our homebrew setting and the location where the first adventure took place those many years ago. The entry deadline was just a few days away so I rushed this (I probably worked on it no more than 2-3 hours), there is much to be improved, but I made some progress in the general composition from my precedent attempts.
I am trying to design a set of "in world" maps and to work out a few slightly different styles for as many PC and NPC carthographers. Ambitious for my current skills, but I like a challenge  :Smile: 



A4 printer paper
hb pencil
unipin fineline 0.1, 0.3, 0.5

----------

